# Blue Dolphins



## shepk9 (Aug 5, 2013)

These were sold as Blue Dolphins. 
1 month ago, when they were smaller, they did exhibit blue dolphin markings, blueish tinge with the 3 black dots on the body. What was very odd was one had a bright orange anal fin. The store said the males had the orange fin, females didn't. While I didn't buy their explanation, I was curious what these were so bought a pair. Now that they've grown, they've lost the spots, still silvery blue in color, the one still has a bright orange anal fin. They're extremely aggressive towards each other, chasing each other from one side of the tank to the other none stop until one of them hides. Had to remove them from the main tank they caused so much commotion. During feeding they're extremely aggressive, towards not only the food, but eachother and other tank mates. Acting as though hey haven't been fed in days. The darker stripes are something that have formed recently in them. 
I can't get a good photo on the one with the orange anal fin as its his or her day to get picked on, so its tucked away. Come tomorrow however, the other one with the orange fin will be the dominant one and chase the other into hiding. Peculiar species. Never had one like this. Inbred dolphins?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I will say that C. moorii does seem to change somewhat as they mature, which includes some weird vague phases. I can't really say that yours are pure thou, they do look weird. Does the vertical barring stay all of the time now? Thry should be more silvery blue. Maybe the black gravel is making them be in a dark phase to blend in.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i say no. the bottom lip is distinct on dolphin. even at a young age. it sits low on face and makes almost flat bottom look to chin area.


----------



## shepk9 (Aug 5, 2013)

Dark vertical baring is fairly consistent, however if I go into the tank, cleaning, whatever, they lose all blue and barring, go bright silver with the dots. 
Its the orange anal fin that peaked my interest.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

believe me i'm no expert on fish id. i do have a few dolphins from a reputable source though. i am basing my opinion on how mine look. just an fyi. hope it helps


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

it almost has a pheno type look to me. whatta u guys think?


----------



## shepk9 (Aug 5, 2013)

sumthinfishy - I hear ya, I know this isn't moorii (pure anyways). Just curious if this was a mislabel or some bad hybrid with moorii.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i'm not sure. hopefully one of the other will chime in. there are some extremely knowledgable people here when it comes to id. fogelhund we need u!


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

> fogelhund we need u!


Will I do? :grin:

They are absolutely not any pure _C. moorii_. As noted, the chin profile is almost horizontal on that species. In addition, while they can get bars showing on occasion, I've never seen the split bars below the dorsal, and there should still be a blue sheen. The Anal fin, however, is a dead giveaway that they are not pure. They not only do not have orange anals, they never have egg spots, either. And if this is some other species, I've never seen the like before.


----------



## shepk9 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah, figured as much. They're now in my quarantine tank, not meant for long term. Should have never got them.

They actually killed $230 of livestock before I removed them. Didn't mention anything before, didn't want to tamper with IDing them.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

mr. chromedome, i almost mentioned u as well. u are also always right on with your fish ids as well as other information. thank you to u and a select few on this forum who have taught me a tremendous amount about the hobby. i/we appreciate and respect the views and knowledge of some of the members of this forum. sry to get off track, but felt it was worth saying. have a good night


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Honestly they look nothing like Moori. In fact the two fish don't even look like the same species to me. They both look like hybrids. One looks like it is a hybrid Mbuna. This would explain the aggressiveness and killing your other fish.
Since they are hybrids it is possible they had the same parents but inherited different traits and look different.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks along the lines of a moorii x aulonocara. Definite hybrid.


----------

